

No more new Microcorruption users? - flawlessvoid
https://matasano.wufoo.com/forms/embedded-systems-memory-corruption-ctf/

======
flawlessvoid
I'm pretty hooked on Matasano's crypto challenges and was wondering if uctf
will re-open registration. When I go to the link, I get a "no new
registration" banner.

